# Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer ;)



## Gian (16. Juli 2013)

Hi ich bin Gian, 30 
Habe vor ca. 2 Jahren mit meiner Schwester ein Häuschen gekauft und teilen uns jetzt eine grüne Hölle wenn ihr versteht 
Naja meine freundien hat 2 __ Schildkröten mit gebracht bisher hatten wir einen kleinen Teich das übliche 300 Liter bissl bissl Grünzeug 3goldfische und im Sommer eben auch die Schildkröten .... Beim Frühjahrsputz ist mir aufgefallen das der Teich zu klein für den Garten ist da beschloss ich das etwas zu vergrößern nach dem Kauf 2er Becken 750 und 1000 l welche nach dem Einbau immer noch recht klein und unscheinbar in meinem Augen waren habe ich nun einen 7500 Liter folienteich gebaut.
Habe hier viel gelesen und gestöbert Super das es sowas gibt 

ich habe 2 Schildies und mittlerweile 7 Goldfische genug Platz.
Zu meinem folienteich nochmal 
Dimensionen ca 3 x 4.5 x 1,4 tief Inhalt gemessene 7500liter.

Zu den Problemen: Teich gebaut ... Pflanzen gepflanzt ... Filter 1mal Osaka (bis 25000l koi Teich)
2 Oase druckfilter (bis 3000l mit Fischbesatz)
Diese sind von den vorherigen Teichen will ich dann für Wasserspiele nutzen und um etwas Bewegung reinzubekommen & & &

Nun zum Problem ich habe die Schildies mit rein und es sieht aus wie aufm Schlachtfeld Seerosen Blüten schwimmen herum  alles angebissen 

Die Schildkröten bekommen regelmäßig ihre aufgetauten Fische aus der Zoohandlung am Hunger kann es nicht liegen oder???
Ideen?

Bekomme ich mit den Filtern das Wasser KLAR?
( es ist auch jetzt sauber kann bis auf den Grund schauen)

Wie kann ich eine überpopulation der Goldfische aufhalten sind jetzt wieder unzählige Babys da Sonnenbarsch ein muss/am effektivsten?


10000 dank und liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Südhessen


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

Hey Gian,

herzlich Willkommen 

Zu Deinem Problem kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich mich mit der Haltung von __ Schildkröten gar nicht auskenne.

Was das Thema Goldfische angeht, ein Sonnenbarsch sollte den Bestand schon reduzieren. Allerdings fressen die auch nur die Eier und ganz ganz kleine Babys.

Mandy


----------



## bowo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

Hey Gian,

wegen den Goldfischen: ein Freund von mir hat auch eine Schildkröte (allerdings nur im Aquarium) und dieser gibt er auch regelmäßig Lebendfisch (find ich auch nicht so dolle).
Von daher könnte es gut sein, dass deine __ Schildkröten für den Goldfischbestand im Zaun halten.

Gruß Bowo


----------



## Kitara (19. Juli 2013)

__ Schildkröten machen Dreck ohne Ende, da muss schon ein seeehr guter Filter dran. Ob deine dafür geeignet sind muss ein Profi beurteilen. Da sind Koi garnix gegen Schildkröten was den Schmutzfaktor angeht. Ich würde ein eigenes Reich für die Schildis machen mit den kleineren Teichen die du hattest und nen leistungsstarken Filter dransetzen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

Moin Gian,
willkommen in diesem Forum!
Habe gerade Dein erstes post durchgelesen und musste doch heftig grinsen...
von Pfütze... langsam aber stetig auf einen Teich vergrößert... hättest Du auch gleich haben können 
Okay, nu' isses wie es ist... und vll. sogar hilfreich für Deine Schildkrötenhaltung.
Ich gebe aber gleich zu, dass ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von diesen putzigen Gesellen habe. 
Wir haben ja auch noch keine Bilder gesehen von Deiner Anlage.... aber wäre es Dir irgendwie möglich, die __ Schildkröten zu separieren, dass sie nur noch die Teichschalen und nicht mehr den Folienteich heimsuchen können? Und wenn ich richtig informiert bin, mögen sie ganz gern Salat... vll. kriegst Du sie damit anstatt dass sie Dir die Teichpflanzen abfressen?
Bin schon auf Bilder gespannt...


----------



## Kitara (19. Juli 2013)

Btw., denk an die Einzäunung, Schildis wandern auch gern mal ab.


----------



## Gian (20. Juli 2013)

Hi erstmal danke für die Antw.


Zu Gold Babys sie werden immer größer und nicht wirkl.weniger ....

Die __ Schildkröten haben haben alles neu gepflanzte klein gemacht die tolle Seerosen sind bis auf den Topf kaput gebissen und sie Krebsscheren sind auch Platt keine Wurzeln mehr und und und ...
nicht schön und sehr demotivierend!


Habe gerade einen skimmer installiert um den ganzen schwimmenden Dreck zu entfernen....!


Mir ist aufgefallen das 1-2 Goldfische etwas komisch aussehn.... Als würden ihnen Schuppen fehlen kann es sein das sie an der stelle weiß werden oder haben die Schildies nen Pils eingeschleppt? 
Eine hat einen Pils ( wird bereits behandelt)


SONNIGES Wochenende


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

Hey Gian,

ich vermute eher das die __ Schildkröten an die Goldfische gegangen sind und sie dabei verletzt haben.

Wenn sich an der Stelle wo die Schuppen fehlen ein watteartiger Flaum ansiedelt, dann hat sich ein PILZ darauf niedergelassen.
Allerdings würde das auch auf eine schlechte Wasserqualität hindeuten, denn Verletzungen sollten in einem gut funktionierenden Teich selbständig verheilen.

Und wie gesagt. Schildkröten raus und in einen separates Becken.

Mandy


----------



## macmarkus (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

hallo, gian.

das problem mit "zuviel" __ goldfisch habe ich auch, allerdings dachte ich bis dato, dass sich das in 25 jahren selbst reguliert. hier las ich jedoch, dass man wohl nur eine handvoll in 6000 litern halten soll und ich weiß auch nicht, wohin mit dem rest.

falls du nachbarn mit teich hast, fang denen doch welche ...


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *



> das problem mit "zuviel" __ goldfisch habe ich auch, allerdings dachte ich bis dato, dass sich das in 25 jahren selbst reguliert.


Hei Gian, Markus und all die anderen "Goldi- Überlaufenen"
macht es doch so wie ich,
die Baumärkte, welche Fische verkaufen, nehmen nach Anfrage auch junge Goldfische an
Vielleicht auch Dehner etc.
Da müssst ihr einfach mal rumtelefonieren.
Abends beim Füttern, lassen sich die 1 Jährigen ganz gut rausfischen.
Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg


----------



## macmarkus (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

danke für deinen tipp, lotta/sabine, dann werd ich mir mal einen profikescher und ein vernünftiges transportgefäß besorgen ... es sind 25 km fahrstrecke, die die biester überleben müssen.


----------



## Gian (21. Juli 2013)

Gut nun fehlt dem Fisch auch etwas Schwanz ... Es muss also Gewalt im Teich sein 

Machen das Fische untereinander?

Wächst das wieder nach?

Will hier jemand 2 rotwangenschildkröten?


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

Moin,

Goldfische fressen sich nicht gegenseitig an. Insbesondere nicht, wenn sie soviel Platz haben. Da versuchen wohl eher die __ Schildkröten, sich einen Happen dazu zu fangen.

Du kannst ja versuchen, sie im Flohmarkt anzubieten.


----------



## Gian (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

hmmmmm ok ich probiere es gleich mal 

danke


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

Sagte ich doch ... die __ Schildkröten waren an den Goldis dran 

Fische und Schildkröten in einem Teich geht eben nicht.
Kannst maximal den Schildis einen neuen kleineren Teich bauen und alles ordentlich dicht einzäunen.

Mandy


----------



## Gian (22. Juli 2013)

Ich kann keine Anzeige schalten bin irgendwie blockiert warum??? :/


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kurze Vorstellung meines Teiches und dem Erbauer *

Hey Gian,

Vermutlich hast Du zu wenige Beiträge 

Mandy


----------

